# How to build a "Bump Out" in exterior wall for AV rack ? with access door ?



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to install a av rack for theater components in exterior wall so its
flush mounted, not sure if i need to have foundation the size would be roughly...
30 in x 30 in and want a access door to get to the rear ... should i frame and
drywall as normal room ? what bout floor ... desperate and confused ....on my project


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How will you access the rear of the unit if its on an exterior wall?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can do a floor, but it is not necessary. It will be easier if the botton is say a foot or more above the floor (just make sure how much height you need to accomodate your equipment & how high is accepatable for your taste--certainly not the top of the room/ceiling). If the wall is a load bearing wall you will need to use a header above & below the "box." And yes, I would use drywall as to match the rest of the room althouth it is not necessary. What kind of exterior surface does your house have?


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

why is it so hard to post few pics here ???

20k max image ???? whats that 10yrs ago ....


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok i read the 5 post rules i really want to show the pics of my build so u guys can tell me where im heading 
!!! i will put my sawzall down and wait for replies


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

Well the location house is in las vegas with slab foundation, i was thinking of just using cement bricks (like they do for sheds) for the foundation and pressure treated wood along with framing the walls and roof ....
insulate and build a rear access door ... i dont have home owners ....so not doing permits .... double drywall and .....thats it the room is my "living room" so with no other options for my AV RACK pics soon to come if i get the post done


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

exterior is stucco ....


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

here is a pic of the exterior wall and inside as well:hissyfit:


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

and yes it is load bearing i believe ..... so i dont need to stress on the floor set up then ? 










So I need to put a header then where I cut out the 2x4 ... Will it REALLY matter 1 2x4 ?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes it matters, load bearing = header. Got to follow code for insurance issues in case of problems.

Would the spot where the window is be OK to you as the place for the rack. Just take out the window, headers are already installed, & when you sell/move, reinstall the window. Is that enough space for all your equipment?

Seems ideal to me as long as it's enough space. Where are you pulling power from? You will need a dedicated line from your electrical panel box, maybe two depending on your equipment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree ^^
the window is an ideal spot and wont effect structure. Your going to want to make sure its very well built and secured as I would think theft would become an issue with having an access door on the back of it.


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

That window is seen from the street so i dont want to do that ... I been wondering bout power issue how would i pull power ? of course its on the other side of the house ... would i just run a power wire from box under ground like 6 inches along the side of my house ? how else would it be done ?


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not gonna have it in that window to much security risk .... any ideas on the power deal ?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Typically your electric panal box will have some places for a new breaker to be plugged into. The best way is to pass a wire from this new breaker, up the wall into the attic, run across to the intended wall & drop the wire down to where you recepatcle will be. Your walls will have a top plate (2X4) that you drill a hole into to pass the wire. You may have cross braces in the walls that will impede the wire. In that case you must cut the sheet rock to get through it/them. 

You could call an electrician for an estimate if you are not accustomed to electic work, not a bad idea by any means. They will have a sheet rock guy that can patch all the holes, a good one will be able to match the hardcoat texture perfectly.


----------



## denalixxx (Jul 2, 2013)

Attic only goes thru half my house the rest is vaulted ceilings ..... Im gonna do it and if i had attic 
option that would be within my experience, so conduit then only option ...


----------

